# Microphone positioning and stereo recordingquestions



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

It seems I've learned more about this stuff VIA car audio than while doing actual research for studio use.

Here goes:

When recording audio, am I to assume that all phasing issues will exist in the recording world as it does in the playback world?

IOW, should I make all attempts to record with just one microphone and pan for stereo rather than attempt a two mike set-up for real-time stereo? What would the benefits be for either case? Am I about to get a big "SEARCH NOOB!" ???


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Talk to Chad.


----------

